# Vince thinks I should leave.



## Emma (Feb 18, 2006)

> I have this issue about people with various addictions. While I sympathize with those who are addicts and alcoholics I wonder if we should accommodate them here? If the board rules are followed then some of these people should find somewhere else to hang out. We had an issue recently where one person was posting very negative and painful personal stuff and then deleting them. The result was the edit feature was timed and now those of us who post something cannot edit or delete it. That is not a good thing to happen. I personally found out about a particular person here and would have deleted my post had I been able to. We accommodate a highly emotional person and then make it impossible for ordinary people to edit their posts except for a few short minutes after they post. It seems to me that one person caused the community to be diminished. No matter, huh, she is a large woman and should be kept here. She might need help but this is not the place to receive it.




I feel quite upset by this. Is this how everyone feels? Should I find somewhere else to hang out? If so you only have to say and I'll go.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2006)

I enjoy reading most of your posts and see no reason for you to leave.


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 18, 2006)

How dare he. First of all its just plain rude. Secondly he doesn't know his arse from his elbow. Thirdly the sheer damn arrogance of him. If anything it should be that fool that leaves the rest of us in peace. Stay on Em, stay on and don't be put off by the sick, peverted, twisted, malicious, disgusting, foul, plain bloody awful, charlatan mutterings of this depraved, beady-eyed bithcy old bastard of an excuse of a man.


----------



## Emma (Feb 18, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Stay on Em, stay on and don't be put off by the sick, peverted, twisted, malicious, disgusting, foul, plain bloody awful, charlatan mutterings of this depraved, beady-eyed bithcy old bastard of an excuse of a man.










HAHAH you're funny! And you've cheered me up a bit!


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 18, 2006)

As far as I am concerned, Vince is scum, the lowest of the low. With Sydney's soaring crime rate, one can only expect that satistics will soon catch up with him. Hopefully after Conrad reads what he psoted, he'll ban him for good measure.


----------



## Emma (Feb 18, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> As far as I am concerned, Vince is scum, the lowest of the low. With Sydney's soaring crime rate, one can only expect that satistics will soon catch up with him. Hopefully after Conrad reads what he psoted, he'll ban him for good measure.



If I'd always been well behaved here I'd ask if he could be banned but it wouldn't be fair for me to ask for that as I've deserved a ban a few times.


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 18, 2006)

Just think cruel and nasty thoughts about him. In the hope that he will pick up the vibes. Knowing him though, he probably feeds of them.


----------



## Venus de Mpls (Feb 18, 2006)

The only reason Vince would want you to leave is that he could so better torture LadyRose.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 18, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> If I'd always been well behaved here I'd ask if he could be banned but it wouldn't be fair for me to ask for that as I've deserved a ban a few times.


I would no more suggest anyone be banned (from what I've seen) than suggest anyone enter a self-imposed exile.

Once again, in his post, we see him slam you, then 'defend' you. It's his way, I think. His 'sense of humour', he'd probably say, and maybe that is true. When _one_ person in a crowd tells you you are wrong, why assume that it is _you_ that has the problem?

(I also believe that, had you deserved a ban, you would have received one.)

This is not a time for "don't get mad, get even", *Em*. This is a time for "don't get mad, and don't dignify the other by trying to get even".

This applies to you too, *Vince*.

And to me, and to all of us here.


Peace.


----------



## MickeyB (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not going to defend Vince. My post here is not about him.

But do you really need to ASK people if you should leave?

If you want to leave, leave.

If you want to stay, stay.

Sheesh. What drama.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 18, 2006)

Does this really belong on a size acceptance board. Shouldn't we all save the drama for our momma or at least move it to the lounge.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 18, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Does this really belong on a size acceptance board. Shouldn't we all save the drama for our momma or at least move it to the lounge.


In reading it, I lost track of which board this was on.

In fairness, the lounge is still new, and I'm sure many people have come close to posting here on the main boards out of force-of-habit.

True, though. While this was about acceptance, it was not about _size_-acceptance.



> ...save the drama for our momma...


You're a *poet*!


----------



## Archangel (Feb 18, 2006)

While I'm newbish, I can say that most of the time that persons opinions usually aren't very popular.

Stick around


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 18, 2006)

I say stick around!


----------



## NFA (Feb 18, 2006)

Vince hardly has the place to be suggesting anyone leave. He's been a destructive and abusive pressence on this board since he decided to resurface, and he is very much the last person worth considering on such an issue. His behavior here and in the past, frankly, merits a serious discussion about his continuing participation here. It doesn't remotely merit him making worthy suggestions about others worthiness.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 18, 2006)

Em - 

There's an "ignore" feature here on Dimensions that allows you to block posts from people you find to be annoying, disruptive, or just plain umpleasant to read. I've found that it's very effective in filtering out those who get under your skin.

Regarding Vince, somehow I have the feeling that if there were to be a vote _a la_ "Survivor", he would be the one voted off the island...


----------



## MickeyB (Feb 18, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Em -
> 
> There's an "ignore" feature here on Dimensions that allows you to block posts from people you find to be annoying, disruptive, or just plain umpleasant to read. I've found that it's very effective in filtering out those who get under your skin.



Like me. :bow:


----------



## loves2laugh (Feb 18, 2006)

hey em!
i think you should not worry about anyone's opinion. having been in recovery one of the things i was taught was that you take what you like, leave what you dont. em, just leave the negativity behind. 
i would like to think that if the shit starts to hit the fan in my life i can come to this site and vent, ask for and receive advice. that is what a communtiy is about isn't it?

besides i would miss those gorgeous eyes of yours if you leave!!!!!!

ingrid


----------



## Angel (Feb 18, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I feel quite upset by this. Is this how everyone feels? Should I find somewhere else to hang out? If so you only have to say and I'll go.



Dear Emma,
Don't take anything Vince writes to heart. He has proven time and time again that he has no conscious or regard for anyone else here. In some sick way, he finds pleasure in picking away at others weaknesses or imperfections. When a person continually does this, it makes me wonder if they are mentally unstable. Who in their right mind would habitually and purposely try to offend others? 

Vince brought up addictions. What he fails to realize is that his behavior is far worse than any possible addicts behavior (except for sexual offenders). Someone who had an addiction sometimes doesn't have the power or self will to act in a proper or civil manner. Addictions can and sometimes do contol a persons actions. On the other hand, if Vince *is* sane, he has absolutely no excuse for his recent behavior or recent comments.

Vince is only complaining about you because you are one of the few of us ladies who are not afraid to tell him that he is obnoxious and rude. The portion of his post that you referred to was simply Vince whining because he can no longer edit or delete *his* posts. You think he would have learned by now to think before posting! (Hey Vince, I know you will eventually read this. Remember when I called your attention to your untimely post??? Remember how awful you felt??? Didn't that teach you anything???)

Emma, you admit to your past mistakes, and that takes a lot of courage. Trying to change for the better also takes lots of courage and self discipline. Hun, you have lots more of that than Vince does. At least you try to make amends. You do apologize. Also, the difference is apparent. You seem happier and more confident lately. You are young, bright, whitty, intelligent, and pretty. That is what you need to remember and focus on. You have a lot going for you. Don't let anything or anyone deter you from your educational goals. And don't let what some frustrated human thinks or writes affect your disposition. 

If anyone should leave, or be banned, Mr. Wonderful as he likes to call himself, should in this instance be #1!

PS: If those with addictions shouldn't be tolerated here... then does that mean that food addicts and foodees and feedees are not welcome, either? Once again, someone stuck their foot in their mouth!!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

CurvyEm: Stay. Someone shook your sense of self worth, and he was an ass to do it, regardless of his intentions. We like you, we really do.

Seriously, were Vince no longer posting, the number of posts about, "DAMN BUT THAT VINCE PISSED ME OFF!!!" would drop waaaaaaaay down. More fun for everyone. I'd like him to change, I've asked him to change, I'm _waiting_ for him to change, but if he doesn't, he should go. 

There are only so many times you can piss in the lemonade before it's not funny anymore and people ask you to leave. Vince has exceeded that count, from what I gather...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 18, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I feel quite upset by this. Is this how everyone feels? Should I find somewhere else to hang out? If so you only have to say and I'll go.



Em...

I do not blame you for being upset about Vince's post. I was upset for you. No you should not find somewhere else to hang out. You belong here, we care about you. 

Do not let the ramblings of a disturbed old fart break your spirit!!


----------



## Jane (Feb 18, 2006)

Em, as you think of this group, do you consider Vince any part of "We?"

Neither do I. Ignore the a-hole.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2006)

Does the Ignore feature work in the private message system?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

One would hope.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 18, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Do not let the ramblings of a disturbed old fart break your spirit!!



Precisely! I'm surprised you'd give a sh*t about his opinion to begin with.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 18, 2006)

Chin up, Em. Just keep walking your own walk and if occasionally you see a steaming pile on the pavement, just walk around it. Unless someone comes along and slips in it, itll eventually dry into inertia.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just do what I (and I am guessing a bunch of others do).... just don't read his posts. Don't read them because you're curious to see if he's writing about you, don't read them because he's bashing someone else... just don't read them!

Frankly, I only spend about a hour on the computer (not working) every day or two, so I don't feel I have the time to read/respond to things that I suspect may be of little value. I've read a bunch of Vince's posts and never gleamed one positive thing from them, so now I just avoid them of scroll past them.

Life is too short to be baited or waste time baiting other people.

Brenda


----------



## Mini (Feb 18, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I feel quite upset by this. Is this how everyone feels? Should I find somewhere else to hang out? If so you only have to say and I'll go.



FWIW, no, that's not how *I* feel. Stay if ya' want, go if ya' want, but don't let his opinion factor in either way.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 18, 2006)

MickeyB said:


> I'm not going to defend Vince. My post here is not about him.
> 
> But do you really need to ASK people if you should leave?
> 
> ...



FINALLY!!....thank you MickeyB!!


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2006)

My advice is: don't order the eggs. 

They made me a little....[points at stomach], you know?


----------



## RedHead (Feb 18, 2006)

Em...ignore the old man


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 18, 2006)

Em, while you definately, definately need help with the alcohol thing and self-control, it doesn't mean you should abandon support where you've got it.

Love,
An extremely critical bitch towards you


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 18, 2006)

I find the "spam edit" wait limit time as a feature. As far as I understand, that helps keep the speed up on the boards. I've had difficulties with it in the past, but I can wait 5 minutes to re-edit my post or re-post for that matter. No big deal.

I grant you permission to stay...


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 18, 2006)

Of all the people to take seriously and all the times to do it why'd you have to pick him and now? Don't worry about it Em, if it ever came down to a vote you know what would happen. Enjoy the support.
 Up with Em, Down with Vince!! Up with Em, Down with Vince!! Up with Em, Down with Vince!! Up with Em, Down with Vince!! Up with Em, Down with Vince!! Up with Em, Down with Vince!! Up with Em, Down with Vince!! Up with Em, Down with Vince!! Up with Em, Down with Vince!! Up with Em, Down with Vince!! Up with Em, Down with Vince!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 18, 2006)

Em - 

Don't let the bad guys win. You've been here a long time and people care abut you. An I enjoy your posts. There are always gonna be potstirrers, and occasionally you're gonna find a bully targeting you.

Use the "ignore" feature and fuck 'em if they can't take a joke.


----------



## Ceres (Feb 18, 2006)

curvy don't live just ignore the douche bag....Ceres


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 18, 2006)

You'd leave because HE thinks you should??!!! NO, Em. No, no, no. I've just come from my user CP, where I put he-who-shall-not-be-named (nor honored with capitals) on "ignore." I just won't allow my pleasure at hanging out here to be tainted by the likes of him. And I'd be damned if I'd leave. I hope you won't either!


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 18, 2006)

Honestly, isn't "inciting flames" or "disturbing the peace" in the way HE does it a violation of the forum rules, in which case, why isn't he banned yet?

At the very least, all those threads where the flaming is going on should have been closed. Moderators can help solve this kind of problem.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Even better, the "Ignore" feature.

Now, I'll just wonder why people occasionally are yelling at empty space.

The poor moderators, though. They have to read everything... But they're not going to necessarily shut down forums with names. It would just go somewhere else.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2006)

Just for Em. 

View attachment Storm approaching..JPG


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

vince said:


> This message is hidden because Vince is on your ignore list.


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like a good start.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Sounds like a good start.



Indeed. And I love your quote. This thread should be lightened up... I love quotes comparing locales unfavorably to hell. 

_If I owned Texas and Hell, I would rent out Texas and live in Hell._
-Gen. Philip H. Sheridan

One of my faves...


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like a splendid idea.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Know of any other good hell-related quotes?


----------



## TNT (Feb 18, 2006)

Em.. Don't listen to Vince, This is a site of acceptance. You are accpeted as you are.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

vince said:


>



Yeah, man, AC/DC ROCKS!!!

(Even better idea! After putting him on ignore, MAKE UP stuff for him to say!)


----------



## San (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't usually come here, so I have no idea who this Vince guy is, but if theres one thing i've learned from knowing you for so long, Em, its that things are much more interesting when you're around!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Indeed. And I love your quote. This thread should be lightened up... I love quotes comparing locales unfavorably to hell.
> 
> _If I owned Texas and Hell, I would rent out Texas and live in Hell._
> -Gen. Philip H. Sheridan
> ...



What's the matter fatlane? Did they run out of clams casino in the lounge?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> What's the matter fatlane? Did they run out of clams casino in the lounge?



Hey, you know clams and I don't get along.



Vince said:


> I want to give you $1000, US Currency, no strings attached, because you're such a great guy, Fatlane. I'll send it to you via PayPal right now!



Aw, thanks, Vince! You're such a great guy! That money's going to come in real handy, I can tell you what!


----------



## Emma (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got something to admit.

This thread was not supposed to go on for even a quarter as long as it did. The point of this thread was to show how upset people can get about Vinces posts. I wanted to do it because I'm not likely to get upset about anyone online. But people do. And I wanted people to realise how hurtful the things he is saying are. I did mean to post after a few replies that I wasn't actually that bothered, but my friend beeped outside and I had to run off

But thank you EVERYONE for the lovely replies (and thanks those that weren't so lovely) I was proving a point.

And that point is, Vince is a very nasty man, and he's going to hurt peoples feelings as long as he is allowed here.

Even though I have deserved a ban, 80% of my posts have been nice. I've not seen one post here of his without him attacking one person.


----------



## MickeyB (Feb 18, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> And that point is, Vince is a very nasty man, and he's going to hurt peoples feelings as long as he is allowed here.



ALLOWED here?

How about as long as he's _listened_ to? How about as long as his meaningless words are taken to heart? 

I can't, for the life of me, understand how one person's words can hurt another (on an internet board, no less), especially from one who is seemingly as unpopular as this man is.

I'm going to be blunt, flameworthy as it may seem.

Try growing a thicker skin.


----------



## Emma (Feb 18, 2006)

MickeyB said:


> Try growing a thicker skin.



Hey. You might want to read my last message and edit this... or somethign.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

MickeyB said:


> Whoa. I just realized I'm being someone worthy of being ignored. I can't control when or where I'll be offensive next, so you're all well advised to put me on ignore.
> 
> Must... be... a jackass... can't hold... much... longer... urge... to... offend... growing... please... ignore... my... posts... AAAAAAAAGGHGHGHHH!!!



Wow, thanks for the timely warning, MickeyB. Hope that involuntary transformation into a troll thing is treatable.

But, yeah, I got you on ignore now, so you can be my second imaginary friend.



Vince said:


> I'm the first imaginary friend, right?



Right you are, Vince! Right you are! 

In my imagination, you're all a great bunch of guys with fezzes and rose-tinted shades with rather large and outlandish frames, writing hit songs at your piano and admiring the works of Bette Midler, Robert Mapplethorpe, and Liberace.

You guys keep those fezzes on, now!


----------



## Emma (Feb 18, 2006)

There used to be a guy I REALLY fancied and he was known as MikeyB

But MikeyB can be the Vince substitute when Vince gets bored and needs a halfwit to carry on for him.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> It's a whole wit, between the two of us!



I'll bet it is, Vince. Say, is this a pic of you?








Vince said:


> Yes it is. I'm the world's only cross-dressing Minstrelsy performer left. Care to form a comedy duo with me?



I'll have to take a rain check on that, being several thousand miles away from you.



Vince said:


> Oh snap. Forgot that. This whole half a wit thing cramps my witty banter. At least I still try.



Yes you do, Vince. You sure do try. There are lots of people who can vouch for the fact that you're very trying.


----------



## Vince (Feb 19, 2006)

Okay, Em, you are young so I will give you a break. How about we ban that nasty 20% that you can't control?



> CurvyEm wrote: Even though I have deserved a ban, 80% of my posts have been nice.


----------



## NotAnExpert (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not quite ready to ban Vince over this. Through his mysterious and unique way of "communicating", he probably has something useful to offer these boards. (I can't be sure because I usually nod off half way through his posts.) But then, I'm not made of stern webmaster material.

However, I can't easily envision these boards functioning properly without an occasional piercing, pithy rejoinder from your sly and beautiful avatar. You are an essential item in the harmony of this place. If this were the Vince board, he'd have a case. But as it is, he is just one cranky opinion.

Please resist the impulse to leave. My day would turn darker knowing you were gone.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 19, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> ...sick, peverted, twisted, malicious, disgusting, foul, plain bloody awful, charlatan mutterings of this depraved, beady-eyed bithcy old bastard of an excuse of a man...



I get the feeling you don't like him much...

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## MickeyB (Feb 19, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Wow, thanks for the timely warning, MickeyB. Hope that involuntary transformation into a troll thing is treatable.
> 
> But, yeah, I got you on ignore now, so you can be my second imaginary friend.



Don't like me? Awwww...too bad. Deal with it. I'm here as long as I want to be. Get me banned? I take on another name. When I'm bored telling you exactly how I feel about self-indulgent pathetic posts, then I leave. Not a day sooner. When I want to leave, you can damn sure bet I won't be taking a survey.

All these, _"I'm going to post that I might leave so everyone can tell me to stay and make me feel better" _posts are nauseating and worthy of such a response. If you can't see through that self-indulgence, then you need some serious therapy.


----------



## Emma (Feb 19, 2006)

Just to clarify. The point was next time it won't be someone like me. It'll be someone who will either leave straight off, or not bother to post again.


----------



## Emma (Feb 19, 2006)

MickeyB said:


> Blah blah blah



I'm sorry, did you just say something?


----------



## Vince (Feb 19, 2006)

Know what CurvyEm? I accept that you are 21 and young. I accept you are a large woman. No worries there. I accept that you drink a lot and overdo things a tad. I accept that you have never been loyal to any guy. I accept that you have mates here who like you and worry about you. I accept that you want to hang around here. I accept that the moderators don't seem to mind. However, I don't accept that ugly way you tell people off when you don't approve of them or what they say. This is not a pub where you can say just anything. If you want to be respected then try to be a better person. Part of that is being responsible for your own behaviour. If you misbehave take charge and apologize or whatever you have to do to make up. 

You are the one who said you deserved to be banned at times. I merely mentioned that some people with substance abuses impact on the community in a negative way and that perhaps we should not tolerate excesses originating from that abuse. If a person is drunk then they are not fully responsible. However, if they are sober and still rude and nasty then I don't know what to say. You ask a question about yourself and answer it then dismiss it. Sounds to me like you are confused and need to get approval from others to know that you are okay. At 21 you shouldn't need that validation.


----------



## Emma (Feb 19, 2006)

Vince, you my dear, are a hypocrite.


----------



## Vince (Feb 19, 2006)

You are getting better, Em, that last comment was almost a compliment coming from you! You, of course, are a projection specialist.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 19, 2006)

Vince said:


> Sounds to me like you are confused and need to get approval from others to know that you are okay. At 21 you shouldn't need that validation.


At your age, Vince, you shouldn't need validation from us, either. Yet that seems to be the point of your posts - if there is one...


----------



## NFA (Feb 19, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Just to clarify. The point was next time it won't be someone like me. It'll be someone who will either leave straight off, or not bother to post again.



An entirely valid point and precisely why simply ignoring persistant trolls is not a sufficent course of action.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 19, 2006)

Vince said:


> You are getting better, Em, that last comment was almost a compliment coming from you! You, of course, are a projection specialist.



I sent you an IM.


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 19, 2006)

MickeyB said:


> Don't like me? Awwww...too bad. Deal with it. I'm here as long as I want to be. Get me banned? I take on another name. When I'm bored telling you exactly how I feel about self-indulgent pathetic posts, then I leave. Not a day sooner. When I want to leave, you can damn sure bet I won't be taking a survey.
> 
> All these, _"I'm going to post that I might leave so everyone can tell me to stay and make me feel better" _posts are nauseating and worthy of such a response. If you can't see through that self-indulgence, then you need some serious therapy.


*PLONK*

My ignore list is rapidly growing larger.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 19, 2006)

MickeyB said:


> Get me banned? I take on another name. When I'm bored telling you exactly how I feel about self-indulgent pathetic posts, then I leave. If you can't see through that self-indulgence, then you need some serious therapy.



WHO keeps opening the door to that Principal's office? 

Cat? Meet Mr. Kettle. It's the same self-important gas bagging that fuels you also MickeyB. All one need to do is kick the rock over on the other side and there you are squirming underneath sucking blood out of ankles. Why do you think that your preening about the board making a spectacle of yourself is somehow not in the same category with everyone else's chest beating on here? Do as you like but don't delude yourself into thinking you're actions are somehow better or different.


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 19, 2006)

I thought this site catered to an older crowd? So why do I keep seeing childish bickering?


----------



## The Nutcracker (Feb 19, 2006)

MickeyB said:


> Don't like me? Awwww...too bad. Deal with it. I'm here as long as I want to be. Get me banned? I take on another name. When I'm bored telling you exactly how I feel about self-indulgent pathetic posts, then I leave. Not a day sooner. When I want to leave, you can damn sure bet I won't be taking a survey.
> 
> All these, _"I'm going to post that I might leave so everyone can tell me to stay and make me feel better" _posts are nauseating and worthy of such a response. If you can't see through that self-indulgence, then you need some serious therapy.



If you can't see how pathetic your posts make you appear, then you must be oblivious. I don't recall you adding anything positive to this board. As far as I can see, you've gone out of your way to register here with the sole purpose of stalking and harassing people you don't like. And you have the nerve to criticize others for anything? At least the people whom you dislike add things to these boards. I can't believe you a) enjoy spewing bile on strangers, and b) have the time to make as many nasty posts as you have. Surely you must have a better way to fill your idle time. 

You say that people should grow thicker skin so as not be upset by mere words posted by strangers, so it's ironic others have written things that have touched you in such a way that you're motivated to lash out at them continuously. You're motivated to chase after Sandie and Wayne just to be rude (I don't see them going out of their way to incite you). You're coming off as quite the meanspirited jackass - though you will likely consider this a compliment. You clearly enjoy stirring the pot, and this reflects rather poorly on you.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 19, 2006)

MickeyB said:


> Don't like me? Awwww...too bad. Deal with it. I'm here as long as I want to be. Get me banned? I take on another name. When I'm bored telling you exactly how I feel about self-indulgent pathetic posts, then I leave. Not a day sooner.


 
Nice show of respect you have for the owner/webmaster.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 19, 2006)

Funny part is, if his IP gets banned, there will be no "other alias."


----------



## Jane (Feb 19, 2006)

God, I miss the days of "I'll take my toys and go home."


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 19, 2006)

This has all gone way too far!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 19, 2006)

Vader7476 said:


> I thought this site catered to an older crowd? So why do I keep seeing childish bickering?



This site is supposed to cater to the BBW/BHM/FA/FFA crowd. 

There is bickering here for the same reason that there is bickering on any other large internet community or in real life: When you have a bunch of people spending a bunch of time together, eventually there will be disagreements.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 19, 2006)

Jane said:


> God, I miss the days of "I'll take my toys and go home."



The internet made that approach obsolete. Now it's more likely to be, "I'll use my toy (the computer/internet) in a way that prevents you from ever making me leave."


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 19, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I feel quite upset by this. Is this how everyone feels? Should I find somewhere else to hang out? If so you only have to say and I'll go.



You seem really nice, and you're a pretty girl from what I've seen. I enjoy what you have to say.

In other words: DON'T GO!!!!!


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ryan said:


> This site is supposed to cater to the BBW/BHM/FA/FFA crowd.
> 
> There is bickering here for the same reason that there is bickering on any other large internet community or in real life: When you have a bunch of people spending a bunch of time together, eventually there will be disagreements.



Perhaps cater was the wrong word to use. But it's no doubt that most users here are over 25.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been out of town, and missed a lot, but I sat here reading this thread tonight, and could not believe some of the nonsense, but this really takes the cake. 



Vince said:


> .... I don't accept that ugly way you tell people off when you don't approve of them or what they say. This is not a pub where you can say just anything. If you want to be respected then try to be a better person. Part of that is being responsible for your own behaviour. If you misbehave take charge and apologize or whatever you have to do to make up.




TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE, VINCE!!! Many people have been trying to help you relate better to the good folks on the boards, yet you ignore sound feedback and attempt to deflect your behavior onto others.

Em, stick around. You are bright, with a *genuine* sense of humor. It would be a shame to see you leave.

Betty


----------



## Cinda (Feb 19, 2006)

Em has NO intention of leaving. Vince has NO intention of acting in a more tolerant, compassionate, less confrontational manner. And others will not hesitate to poke the skunk to see if the stink can get any worse. BAH! :doh: Much ado about nothing useful. But anyone who needs a hug from their friends here should be able to get one when they need it.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 19, 2006)

Vince said:


> If you don't have me on ignore yet and I'm still aggravating you, WHAT ARE YOU THINKING? IGNORE ME! NOW!.



Preaching to the choir, here, V-chip! But, yeah, everyone else, if you don't like someone's posts repeatedly, ignore 'em. Much less tension that way.


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 19, 2006)

Terribly good away of sorting the wheat from the chaff. *added Vince to ignore list*


----------



## Jes (Feb 19, 2006)

Cinda said:


> Em has NO intention of leaving. Vince has NO intention of acting in a more tolerant, compassionate, less confrontational manner. And others will not hesitate to poke the skunk to see if the stink can get any worse.



smart cinda.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 19, 2006)

I've put you all on ignore. Every last one of you. I'm reading your posts psychically now, and lemme tell you, it's good stuff.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I've put you all on ignore. Every last one of you. I'm reading your posts psychically now, and lemme tell you, it's good stuff.



Whoops. I acidentally put myself on ignore. Now I can't laugh at my own jokes. Guess I'll just go to bed now... 'Night!


----------



## ripley (Feb 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I've put you all on ignore. Every last one of you. I'm reading your posts psychically now, and lemme tell you, it's good stuff.



We're all marionettes in rainy's perverted mental games.


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2006)

I guess ms. rainy is really missing how I am powering it out on my swizzles.

??? eh? the hell? 

anyone else watching Ice Dancing? This is not a sport. By no means am I saying it's easy or w/o merit but it's not a sport. Sports are things with a finish line, or a ball. Or fault lines. 

But the terminology is a scream. 'Swizzles?'


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2006)

Em, I really would like you to stay here. I like it when you joke around and *in a your sweet and humorous way* you pick and joke around with me and others that post here. You really have a fun personality. 

By the way, that spiderbite I had wasn't nearly as bad as the mouth pain I had weeks ago. My mouth is nearly back to normal. At its worst, it was really swollen, painful to eat or drink, I coudn't talk right...but you were here to comfort me and joke with me...and make *light* somehow of how bad I was feeling.


p.s. You do have very purdy eyes! ...I said that the very first time I saw them posted several months ago.

(((((((((Em))))))))) <--- I hope that you don't mind me giving you my first hug?


----------



## rainyday (Feb 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> I guess ms. rainy is really missing how I am powering it out on my swizzles.



Not up on swizzles, but that post you made about your *own* library sex secrets was just the best. It'd never have occured to me that a card catalog and bindery glue could be used for THAT.


----------



## Angel (Feb 20, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> *added Vince to ignore list*



It won't be half as fun, now. I always liked reading your responses!


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 20, 2006)

Well maybe I'll unignore him. Just for the sheer entertainment value.


----------



## Michelle (Feb 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I've put you all on ignore. Every last one of you. I'm reading your posts psychically now, and lemme tell you, it's good stuff.


 
Could you please teach me how to do that?


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Not up on swizzles, but that post you made about your *own* library sex secrets was just the best. It'd never have occured to me that a card catalog and bindery glue could be used for THAT.



wait--did I actually tell this story or are you kidding me? i honestly can't recall, now.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 20, 2006)

I come in here seeking to assume my proper position in this bar brawl only to find that you flower sniffing bead wearing tambourine banging love monkees have hijacked yet another fabulous thread with your hugs and talk of sound reason. What the hell am I supposed to do now?  

Thanks fer nothin' people.

(And just in case: I know most of you folks don't need this disclaimer, but I am being facetious here :kiss2: )


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I want to have Vince's love child.



How's that for stirring the pot?  

(Time for me to now _grin, duck, and run!_)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 20, 2006)

Alright fatlane, you asked for it....


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 20, 2006)

Is anyone else horrified that Lilly and Fatlane both look like a couple of skinny white girls when they fight?


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2006)

What about the fact that fatlane has embedded a .wav file with his avatar so that every time one of his posts appears, I hear: DIRTY WHITE BOY playing out of my speakers here at the office?!?!


----------



## Jane (Feb 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Is anyone else horrified that Lilly and Fatlane both look like a couple of skinny white girls when they fight?


Obviously someone needs to keep their fingers away from the Photoshop icon. Stretched, bleached, and in the mud....Good Grief.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

You don't know me!
I look GOOD in this!
Don't be jealous just 'cause you wish you was ME!


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 20, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I feel quite upset by this. Is this how everyone feels? Should I find somewhere else to hang out? If so you only have to say and I'll go.



I've seen you posts and I see no reason for you to go. You treat others with respect and a friend in need is a friend indeed!


----------



## RedHead (Feb 20, 2006)

FO...do you wear your spanky pants when you dress as a cheerleader?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

I wear red spanky pants and I shove a little oom-pah into my routine, if you know what I mean. Whenever I dress up like a cheerleader, it's something SPECIAL!


----------



## RedHead (Feb 20, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I wear red spanky pants and I shove a little oom-pah into my routine, if you know what I mean. Whenever I dress up like a cheerleader, it's something SPECIAL!




Dahling.....you must post more pictures!!!!! Oh do you know any good cheers?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 20, 2006)

Go team! 

After that, it's all up to the band to get spirit going. I gotta hit the corny dogs.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 21, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Whenever I dress up like a cheerleader, it's something SPECIAL!


 
Don't we know it.


----------

